# Rare Earth Magnets



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Are all rare earth magnets basically the same? For woodworking projects should I consider a certain type? I'm looking at using them in simple jig that affixes to table saw. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2017)

Chuck, to my knowledge they're all the same. Obviously size matters, the bigger they are the better they hold. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Well chuck I'm glad you asked; magnets come in the following strengths
Magnets
Rare earth magnet
Rarer earth magnets
Rarest earth magnet
Rarester earth magnet
Most rarester earth magnet
And my favorite to use
Welded metal

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## onhillww (Jun 4, 2017)

No not the same! Polarity can vary, i.e. axially polarized vs laterally. And, the same exact size magnet can be had in a whole spectrum of strengths, N52 the highest and descending through N50, N48,... 
A great source of info and dealer in Quality magnets is :
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/neomaginfo.asp

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2017)

That's basically what I said just in layman terms so the know it all @Tclem would understand.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2017)

Why do they call them rare earth magnets? Damn things are everywhere...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Why do they call them rare earth magnets? Damn things are everywhere...


Marketing...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Why do they call them rare earth magnets? Damn things are everywhere...



And, they're not made of earth!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> And, they're not made of earth!





rocky1 said:


> And, they're not made of earth!


You are an earthling but you're made out of cheeseburgers so I don't see your point...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are an earthling but you're made out of cheeseburgers so I don't see your point...


But he's not a rare earthling... that's the point

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClintW (Jun 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Why do they call them rare earth magnets? Damn things are everywhere...



They are typically made from the Rare Earth group metals, Lanthanide series on the periodic table. Neodymium is the most common metal used for those magnets. Very useful metals in the Lanthanide and Actinide series.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 4, 2017)

Definitely not the same for all magnets...Mark explained it pretty well and so does the link. I've always purchased from amazing magnets for the stuff we use em for at work. 

Oh and magnets can be very dangerous also so read up before you just go and try something with them. I.e. do not try and drill one...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Are all rare earth magnets basically the same? For woodworking projects should I consider a certain type? I'm looking at using them in simple jig that affixes to table saw. Thanks! Chuck




Same? 
Woodworking projects type?... Free

Hard drives in most or all computers usually have two good sized rare earth mag's in them on metal plates.
Take an old hard drive apart & harvest them. Most have holes in the metal plates so you can screw them to stuff & stick any steel item to them.
I've got them all over my shop.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> But he's not a rare earthling... that's the point


Oh I beg to differ, he is about as rare as they come and I am so thankful for that. Imagine a bunch of rockys? It makes my spine quiver... 

Now if we were talking about how common a wackadoo Tony is I would tend to agree with your statement.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 5, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Same?
> Woodworking projects type?... Free
> 
> Hard drives in most or all computers usually have two good sized rare earth mag's in them on metal plates.
> ...



For clarification, "same" was a reference to whether or not rare earth magnets of the same size had different attraction power. Woodworking project is the jig illustrated in the below link. Chuck

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2017...tm_content=fw_eletter&cid=11068&mid=155233926


----------

